# Shipping prices



## vancleavehoney (Apr 12, 2008)

How much does it cost to send a one or two pound plastic jar of honey in the mail? Does it depend on where it is going?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Depends on the final weight and where it is going. Also depends on if you tell them it is honey (or any other liquid for that matter) as they will tack on a price for that.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

put it in a flat rate priority box. The shipping on them is somewhere around $8.00. Regardless of weight or distination in the United states


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

vancleavehoney said:


> How much does it cost to send a one or two pound plastic jar of honey in the mail? Does it depend on where it is going?



There is an entity called the United States Postal Service (USPS), which has a nifty "Calculate Postage" site on this here thingee called the internet:

http://www.usps.com/tools/calculatepostage/


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

riverrat said:


> put it in a flat rate priority box. The shipping on them is somewhere around $8.00. Regardless of weight or distination in the United states


Can't go over 70lbs, so don't pack too heavy with gold bars.

MM


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Flat rate priority is $8.95 now and may be part of the increase of May 12, not sure about that yet.
The 1# honey (as long as the total package weight is under 2#) would most probably be cheapest to send regular priority mail within the continental US, and depending on destination. The 2# honey, with total package weight of 3# or more would ship flat rate priority mail cheapest anywhere in the US, including Hawaii and Alaska. 
Sheri


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

I just shipped a one pounder by normal USPS $5.20


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

bee crazy said:


> I just shipped a one pounder by normal USPS $5.20


Yea, but...where did you send it to??? It really depends on the zone and does make a difference, sometimes a huge difference.

There's a new larger flat rate box from USPS that is $12.95.


----------

